# Insurance company phone numbers



## Ken_Lam (Apr 16, 2002)

My insurance is now running out and I can't find an insurance company that will accept me cus I have modified it to 410bhp, I want to go to track days, so is there any insurance company that will take me on? if there is please give me the name and number of the insurance company.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Paul.GTR34 (Jul 6, 2001)

*Insurance*

I was told by a broker that only Norwich Union will underwrite modified cars with track day cover ,although this sort of thing is being stopped ,as I found to my dismay .However there is a company that will cover cars on the track for a premium .

If you search in the insurance forum ,I'm sure you will find some details that will help you.


----------

